# Help me cross the bridge !!



## Mr. Officer (Feb 20, 2012)

I cant decide which cabinet to go for.
I started with a budget of 2-3k and now have set 5-5.5k as maximum.
Corsair Carbide 400R can be had for 4950.00 [shipped] and NZXT tempest evo for 5.5k [shipped]. For now, the new cabby will house present components in my {sig} but over the next 06 months I'll be populating it with new components [proc,mobo,gpu] etc.

I am leaning towards Corsair 400R would it be a wise decision to go with Corsair over NZXT ?

Also, am still open to other cabinets in my budget.

Please provide valuable guidance and important insight and bail me out, as always !

TIA


----------



## Mr. Officer (Feb 21, 2012)

I've placed an order for *Corsair Carbide 400R* from [Flipkart @ 5k] and *Razer Deathadder BE* [theitwares Ebay @ 1.9k]   


→→*Requesting Mod's to please close this thread*←←


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 21, 2012)

good choice. Though you could have gotten the cabinet a little cheaper at nehru place.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Feb 21, 2012)

@ Harry, thanks mate.

Yep, could have got it a little cheaper from NP but from where I stay it takes 1.30 -2.00 hrs either side to get there and return plus my last visit in dec 2011 wasn't anything to write home about.

NP is a great place if you're looking for generic products but when you're looking for above average products the experience isn't pleasant but that's my opinion YMMV


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2012)

just get the Corsair Carbide 400R


----------



## Mr. Officer (Feb 22, 2012)

^^TG bhai, 

Already bought Corsair 400R and Razer Deathadder BE [side purchase] 

Corsair 400R comes with 03 fans [2 front + 1 rear] please advise will I need extra fans from start and also suggest a TiM...


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 22, 2012)

If you can place a bottom intake, that would be nice. Or maybe a top exhaust. A top exhaust with the largest fan that will fit there.

As for TIM, Arctic Silver 5 or CoolerMaster Thermal Fusion 400, if its still available. ~Rs. 400 for the former and ~Rs.500 for the latter


----------



## topgear (Feb 23, 2012)

Mr. Officer said:


> ^^TG bhai,
> 
> Already bought Corsair 400R and Razer Deathadder BE [side purchase]
> 
> Corsair 400R comes with 03 fans [2 front + 1 rear] please advise will I need extra fans from start and also suggest a TiM...



ok .. congrats - Souro_Ray has gave you nice suggestion but I would recommend installing a single side panel fan as intake - it will keep the gpu cool


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 23, 2012)

^^ Or you could do both. Leave the default fans where they are and get another pair of fans, one as side intake and one as top exhaust, especially since warm air rises naturally..

Thanks TG.. I totally forgot about the side intake!


----------



## Mr. Officer (Feb 24, 2012)

^^Thanks

I am yet to receive the cabinet but have received my Deathadder BE  

Can you please suggest some VFM fans preferably with white LED's...


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 24, 2012)

I am also looking for white LED fans, bro.. If you find a source, do let us at TDF know! For now, only blue, green and red led fans are available here..

Choice of fans depends on your preference for performance and noise levels. Aerocool V12XT fans are 120mm blue led transparent blade fans running quietly at 1000RPM. They retail for ~Rs. 500 a piece. Otherwise, go for CoolerMaster's offerings. They have led performance fans and led silent fans retailing for around 400-500 a piece and non led fans for around half the price.

Will give you more info tomorrow!

And let us know once you get the Carbide 400R. I am planning to get the Carbide 500R, so i could use some feedback! Cheers


----------



## Mr. Officer (Feb 25, 2012)

^^Hell yeah...market's flooded with red/green/blue  cant seem to find 120/140 mm *white/d.orange* reasonably priced fans !!

I'll be happy if I can get some xigmatek fans like *these* 

Order status on Flipkart hasn't made any progress placed the order on 21/02...itching to get my hands on Corsair 400R , I'll give you a shout when I get it...

*→→→UPDATE←←←*

I got my Corsair 400R today [haven't had the chance of opening it though] from flipkart in 04 days from purchase...flipkart has yet again exceeded my expectations, very happy


----------



## topgear (Feb 26, 2012)

^^ congrats - time to post some snaps


----------



## Mr. Officer (Feb 26, 2012)

cant upload images anyone else facing the same issue ?


----------



## topgear (Feb 27, 2012)

^^ if you are facing issues in attaching the images just upload them to some image sharing website like this 
TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------

